# Does everyone have a High-End gaming PC?



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

I can barely play Modern Warfare 2 on mine. And that game is from 2009... 
Anything newer than that is completely impossible. I'm too ashamed to post the specs but I think you can guess how bad my PC is lol. I'm saving for a new one but I'm not even sure if it's worth it because they're so damn expensive (or maybe I'm just poor). 

What kind of PC do you guys have? ^^


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

Not high end at all, but does the job for most games:

Processor: i7 3770k 
Ram: 16bg
Graphics: R9 270x (recent replacement for dead ATI HD7870)


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

My PC is in between. It can run a lot of games, but I honestly don't even game on it that much. I'm on console most of the time. I plan on building my own though, well my brother is gonna build me one.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Low ish end PC.

If you need a reference to how low it is, i couldn't run Crysis 3 with everything on minimum. lol.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Low end,still plays games ~decently but in desperate need of an upgrade.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Mines is in the middle.

It does the job. I can run most if not all my games on high-medium. But I don't have super smooth gameplay with jesus graphics. 

I will invest in a better processor and more RAM.
Looking at mabye 16GB of RAM and Intel Quad processors.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

Core2duo, 3Gbs DDR2, Nvidia 9800gt


It was high-end in 2008:clap


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

RandomNobody said:


> mine runs gta iv only if I set the resolution to 320X180, so yeah low end


I find that the best gift you could give to GTA IV is more RAM. It's soooo poorly optimised that it eats RAM for breakfast and it's STILL hungry.

Also mine is kinda high end ish, i7 4770k, 16GB RAM, EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ive got a pretty high end one, I can play most games maxed out or near max. Even so, I will probably upgrade my AMD 7970 soonish when the new nvidia 800 cards come out.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I Have a crappy laptop that looked good on paper, a HP Pavilion g6, Really underpeforms for having a quad-core, dual graphics and 8GB RAM. It also has an issue with certain sounds freezing the game in certain games, which is just bizarre.Worst, the cooling is a joke. This thing would probably have melted by now if I hadn't underclocked it. I reinstalled Rome Total War and it goes below 30fps. What the ****. Even my old dual core ran it much better than that. Might be the fault of Win8, which is also horrible for older games.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mine was probably considered on the low end when it came out, I got it a couple of years after that. It's barely good enough for video, and I had trouble with even that when I first got it. Most games are very slow if I can run them.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

i7 4770K with 32gb of ram and a GTX 780.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My comp is getting a little dated. Was a pretty nice build back in late 2011. All it needs is a better video card if I was to get back into PC gaming again, I just have a Gtx 660 ti ftw.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

It's probably considered low end at this point, but I can still play all recent games on medium-to-high settings with good frame rates. So, IDGAF. I'm sure I'll have to settle for low settings for a number of new releases within the next year though.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Noca said:


> My comp is getting a little dated. Was a pretty nice build back in late 2011. All it needs is a better video card if I was to get back into PC gaming again, I just have a Gtx 660 ti ftw.


660ti is still decent today.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Slumknox said:


> Core2duo, 3Gbs DDR2, Nvidia 9800gt
> 
> It was high-end in 2008:clap


Mine too lol. A 3GHz Core2duo, 8GB Ram, Dual 8800GT. I've since changed graphics card to a GTX 650 though. I haven't had any need to upgrade my system further than that for what I do nowadays, but can play many games fine granted not the highest settings.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

High end. 4770k and 780 Ti.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If I wanted to play games I'd buy a console. I'm mostly interested in gradually improving my PC until it's perfect for media and some moderate video encoding. And basically, I just want it to be as reliable as it can be without spending a fortune. So I'll end up buying some stuff that's made for gaming but I'll probably never bother with a discrete graphics card. Mine's an AMD APU based system so it can do OK but I never play games. I'll probably upgrade from the A6 to the A10.

I'm in the process of moving up to a 500 watt PSU at the moment. Just because the PSU is a very fundamental building block and mine is old and crappy. I probably don't even need 500 watts but I'm gonna do it anyway. I'd planned on going with Seasonic but I just can't swing it.

Once the PSU is done I'll probably go for a few Enermax fans just because cooling is critical even if you don't game. I hate ****ty sleeve bearing fans. They're noisy and you know the lifespan is not gonna be great.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Used to be high end, but time has lowered it's status. I would play the newer games, but I can't so I shan't....


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Got a 3770K, 680 GTX and 32GB of ram, 256GB SSD. This is what I consider to be midrange.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^ Lol. You can't justify more than 16GB for even a high end PC and you call 32GB "mid-range" :lol


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

It used to be high end when i purchased all the components a few years ago (and had my brother graciously build it; because i'm a noob with that stuff), but now it's midrange i'd say. I do plan to upgrade it in the future though, because i can see how my PC gets pressured with some of the more demanding games nowadays.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> ^^^ Lol. You can't justify more than 16GB for even a high end PC and you call 32GB "mid-range" :lol


You can actually justify more than 16gb of ram if you want to use some ram as a ram-disk, as an extremely speedy storage drive which makes SSDs look like a snail in comparison. In addition, the ability to run several virtual machines at once.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

BillDauterive said:


> You can actually justify more than 16gb of ram if you want to use some ram as a ram-disk, as an extremely speedy storage drive which makes SSDs look like a snail in comparison. In addition, the ability to run several virtual machines at once.


Title of the thread is "gaming machine". SSDs make ram disks completely unnecessary. The load times are almost identical.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> Title of the thread is "gaming machine". SSDs make ram disks completely unnecessary. The load times are almost identical.


My mistake. I apologize. :um


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Processor: Core2 Duo 2.8Ghz
Ram: 4GB
Graphics: Nvidia GeForce GTS 250


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Mine runs on coal and a hamster wheel... I will get a decent gaming PC one day, hopefully.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Crimson Lotus said:


> Mine runs on coal and a hamster wheel... I will get a decent gaming PC one day, hopefully.


Yeah I hope so too.

Just can't stand playing old games anymore. I wanna fit in and play mainstream games as well lol


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

BillDauterive said:


> My mistake. I apologize. :um


No, You were right.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

My mum bought me an alien ware aurora as a surprise. Its been a few years and its really starting to die lmao don't know what I'm gonna do when it does.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

My PC has a hard time running an awful flash game, let alone an actual game. The idea of getting a really good PC has always intrigued me, but I'm content with just playing console games, so there isn't an immediate need for a PC upgrade.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I added a couple parts to my PC for video streaming and video editing, but I did the bare minimum. I had to buy a capture card that handled much of the processing itself, because I feared my PC couldn't manage the streaming or recording alone. The best looking game that I managed to play adequately (which is subjective to a degree) was TF2.

I'm running on:
3.4GHz Pentium Dual Core Processors
2.9 GB RAM
Nvidia GeForce GT 520

It can handle most of the games I even dare play (Marvel Heroes, CS:GO, LoL), but the FPS usually drops to 25- when a lot is on screen, even when on lowest settings. Voted "Low End".


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Everything 1080p ultra


----------



## Shyassasain (Aug 23, 2014)

I had an Alienware laptop until recently, I updated the graphics drivers and then everything inexplicably got corrupted :c


----------



## evan1612 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mine's high end(or was, $1400 custom built 2 years ago) but I can't even play a game with higher graphic intensity than garrys mod or toribash without my PC completely crashing and powering off. So I guess what I'm trying to say is enjoy your low end toasters! At least they can still play games hehe.


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

I used to, for the time. But now 3 or so years later it's sort of average. I don't like the newer games, it's all the same ****. The next game I'll get is GTA V for PC, then I won't get another game for a while unless something really interesting comes out. I'll get some new parts for GTA V though, so I can experience it fully.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

i5-3570k, MSI GTX760 and 8GB RAM.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

High end becomes low end too quickly lol. I usually just upgrade parts that will last awhile through the next generation of parts. Mostly what's important is GPU (Graphic card) for modern games, and a decent amount of RAM for multitasking which I do a lot of running a billion windows, applications, etc. CPU (Processor) is mainly to prevent the bottleneck of the GPU or for more intense AI games like RTS running a ****ton of processes, and emulators. I usually go for AMD/Radeon, more value for your dollar in terms of longevity/upgrades.


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

running man said:


> I'd rather have a console for gaming seeing as how much high end pcs cost.


Don't start a console vs pc argument, bud. Consoles are good for that laid back in the couch gameplay. But I prefer mods, not having my games be limited by old hardware, more buttons for RPGs, faster control for FPSs and so on.

How much high end PCs cost? Great PCs are not expensive if you buy the hardware in parts. Building a PC is not hard, even for your first try.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

DanielTheFreak said:


> I can barely play Modern Warfare 2 on mine. And that game is from 2009...
> Anything newer than that is completely impossible. I'm too ashamed to post the specs but I think you can guess how bad my PC is lol. I'm saving for a new one but I'm not even sure if it's worth it because they're so damn expensive (or maybe I'm just poor).
> 
> What kind of PC do you guys have? ^^


I got a pretty cool PC, not High end , but an ATI r9 270x with a 27'' LCD monitor , but to me that's not satisfying , cause where i live internet is crappy , so unless you're into single player don't be ashamed dude


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Something in between I think. My laptop can play FFVII and Mass Effect just fine but lags when I play Tomb Raider or Saint Row: The Third.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Crimson Lotus said:


> Mine runs on coal and a hamster wheel... I will get a decent gaming PC one day, hopefully.


Well, you could sell the hamster and buy a bunny. Somewhat of a cheap upgrade, but it would give your PC a nice speed boost.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Don't fall for CPU / MB other upgrades , if you wanna play all you need is a decent GPU , second come the SSDs


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

My Protools rig that doubles as a gaming rig consists of:

Asus X-79 Deluxe mobo

4930k OC'ed @ 4.6

Nvidia 780 Classified OC'ed @ 1200MHz

32GB GSkill RAM @ 2133

256GB Samsung 840Pro SSD System drive

1TB WD Black Record Drive

2X 2TB Seagate Storage Drives


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

i7 quad 2.4, 8 gb ram, geforce gtx 765m.

Not high end these days, was high end couple years ago. I plan on upgrading once I save money from class and buying a computer sometime in december to handle all the 2015-2016 games that will demand much more cpu and ram. The game dead light currently recommends 8gb ram, 3.0 quad :O! I can't wait for that game... 2015 has amazing things for gamers... I plan on building a computer to last me another 5-10 years by playing almost every game in the next 5 years on max settings.

Ideally i want

i7 4.0 quad, 16-32 gb ram, 250gb ssd, and a gtx 780. I currently have a notebook, so the 780 would be a huge upgrade to my 765m. But depending on prices I may look even higher than that. I want to drop like 1000-1400 on a GG awesome computer. Going to build it OP! Waste of money? I don't really know.. I buy all my games on sale on steam, origin... I'm very cheap when it comes to games lol. I wait for 75%+ sales XD. I figure all that money I save on my games is basically just extra money to allocate to a GG computer... I've had my laptop for awhile, so it's about time...


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

My pc is probably considered fairly high end, its getting a bit "aged" now (I mean an i5 3570k and AMD 7950 is hardly old but..) 

The cpu is fine, my 16gb of ram is fine, the 250gb SSD is fine, everythings fine for what I need but the GPU is starting to get upset at various games @ 1200p on ultra settings, think its probably time to treat myself but I'm trying to hold out to see what else they can manage to squeeze out of 28nm or wait for 20nm next year


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's a few years old now, it won't be high end. 6gb ram, gtx 460 graphics, i7 processor



ChrisPCD said:


> Got a 3770K, 680 GTX and *32GB of ram,* 256GB SSD. This is what I consider to be midrange.


What do you try to use all that ram on lol?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Why would everyone have a ''high-end gaming PC''? Not everyone wants a computer/laptop/tablet to play games on it all day long. Some need it just to surf the internet, office related tasks, listening to music, watching movies, etc. You don't need a powerful PC for that.

I do not have a laptop meant for big games. The only game I could install and play was Left for Dead. Left for dead 2 would always crash on start. So did Call of Duty, Bioshock and a few others I have tried. I can live without them. That's why I used to play browser games for a few years, nothing currently.

I have just 2Gb memory and 160 Gb storage. Bought it 6 years ago with whatever I could save from my first paychecks. My first computer ever. 

I think I am putting to shame all those complaining with far better configurations.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> Why would everyone have a ''high-end gaming PC''? Not everyone wants a computer/laptop/tablet to play games on it all day long. Some need it just to surf the internet, office related tasks, listening to music, watching movies, etc. You don't need a powerful PC for that.


Well first of all because this thread was meant to be for gamers and second because I've seen no one struggling to play new games so far in this forum (until I started this thread)....


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

DanielTheFreak said:


> Well first of all because this thread was meant to be for gamers and second because I've seen no one struggling to play new games so far in this forum (until I started this thread)....


I've seen no ''Gamers only'' mention. So it looked just like the usual threads about who has it bigger(the configuration/specs, I mean).

I may be wrong but did you have a similar thread, about what computers/laptops people in here have, a few months ago? Not sure whether I need to upgrade my memory or not. :lol


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> I've seen no ''Gamers only'' mention. So it looked just like the usual threads about who has it bigger(the configuration/specs, I mean).


Well it clearly says "High-End *GAMING* PC" so I don't know what you are on about.

And this wasn't supposed to be a "who has it bigger" thread. I just wanted to know what the average specs are from people around here.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Elros said:


> Not high end at all, but does the job for most games:
> 
> Processor: i7 3770k
> Ram: 16bg
> Graphics: R9 270x (recent replacement for dead ATI HD7870)


I thought i7 and 16gb of ram just passes into high end in comparison to what's needed for 99% of games. I can run basically everything but mods on max with a worse set up.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

DanielTheFreak said:


> Well it clearly says "High-End *GAMING* PC" so I don't know what you are on about.


It does, but it is also adressed to everyone. ''Everyone'' is not necessarily made up by gamers only(on the contrary) and ''everyone'' doesn't really need a powerful computer to play games. That was all. No offense intended.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> What do you try to use all that ram on lol?


Ramdisk mostly. I can copy a game's entire install directory onto the ramdisk for insane load times. Skyrim's ~13GB install folder takes less than a minute to copy to the ramdisk. It's also a great 'working disk' for my favorite audio editor among other programs. Anything that uses heavy disk access will be insane.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

ChrisPCD said:


> Ramdisk mostly. I can copy a game's entire install directory onto the ramdisk for insane load times. Skyrim's ~13GB install folder takes less than a minute to copy to the ramdisk. It's also a great 'working disk' for my favorite audio editor among other programs. Anything that uses heavy disk access will be insane.


Interesting. I need to do this.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ChrisPCD said:


> Got a 3770K, 680 GTX and 32GB of ram, 256GB SSD. This is what I consider to be midrange.


What speed is the ram? Would it really be faster using a RAM disk than a high end SSD like San Disk extreme 2 or Samsung 850 pro?


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Noca said:


> What speed is the ram? Would it really be faster using a RAM disk than a high end SSD like San Disk extreme 2 or Samsung 850 pro?


My ram is DDR3 1600. As for your other question:










You tell me.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Just bought two Crucial MX100 512GB's as I'm sick of running out of space on my SSD.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Tabris said:


> Just bought two Crucial MX100 512GB's as I'm sick of running out of space on my SSD.


 Just out of curiosity, why? You can get a cheap 1 TB mechanical drive on Amazon for $50 if all you need is storage space. And it'll probably last at least 5 years. You only really need the SSD speed for your OS and programs. Sure, it's convenient to be able to move a lot of files fast but it isn't necessary.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Dat ramdisk speed, I was gonna try that one day when I decided 8gb ram wasnt enough and was deciding if I should just buy 16 or 32 and give it a go. For some reason I cheaped out and only got 16gb.

Kinda want to do a full rebuild from scratch, spent the last 10 years just replacing it in chunks, new mobo/cpu/ram every couple of generations then swapping out gpu/psu's/drives when required, nothings really floating my boat in regards to hardware these days my "old" IB 3570k clocked at 4.5/4.6 is still pretty damn quick and dropping £1000+ on new parts to start again really isnt gonna get me a drastic improvement in day to day tasks..

*whine* hurry up with the new disappointing cards nvidia, I tire of my loud 7950


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Just out of curiosity, why? You can get a cheap 1 TB mechanical drive on Amazon for $50 if all you need is storage space. And it'll probably last at least 5 years. You only really need the SSD speed for your OS and programs. Sure, it's convenient to be able to move a lot of files fast but it isn't necessary.


I like having my os, programs and most of my games on an ssd. It's just much nicer to use.
Plus hard drives are pretty loud, I like a fairly silent pc.


----------



## Boomaloom (May 28, 2014)

I suppose its somewhere in between. Built in '09. First gen Core i7, 6gb ram. I have added 2 fast SSD's and a Radeon 7950 in 2012. So it can play the latest stuff med to high settings in non massive resolutions. Considering the small amount of gaming I do, it will be fine.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Just out of curiosity, why? You can get a cheap 1 TB mechanical drive on Amazon for $50 if all you need is storage space. And it'll probably last at least 5 years. You only really need the SSD speed for your OS and programs. Sure, it's convenient to be able to move a lot of files fast but it isn't necessary.


If you are a gamer, it is necessary, although 1tb seems a bit excessive but we all got idff needs. But yeah on ssd games load up a lot quicker, as well as when the game loads new levels.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

The Crucial MX100's are pretty cheap.


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

BBQ_Chicken said:


> I thought i7 and 16gb of ram just passes into high end in comparison to what's needed for 99% of games. I can run basically everything but mods on max with a worse set up.


They're not bad, but I wouldn't say it's high end, enough to run most things on a decent spec though.

The problem with my rig is the graphics though, just don't have the money to get a decent high end one. Got a like for like replacement near enough after my 7870 died and they didn't have another in stock, but wasn't really much of an upgrade.

No SSD either, just an old fashioned HDD. Again monies. Ah if only I won the lottery, imagine the rig i could build lol.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

OutsideR1 said:


> If you are a gamer, it is necessary, although 1tb seems a bit excessive but we all got idff needs. But yeah on ssd games load up a lot quicker, as well as when the game loads new levels.


Nothing is more boring than loading screens. A fast SSD will load so fast that you won't even get time to read the game tips that are usually posted on loading screens in games these days.

Btw WillYouStopDave have you actually tried a SSD yet?


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Noca said:


> Nothing is more boring than loading screens. A fast SSD will load so fast that you won't even get time to read the game tips that are usually posted on loading screens in games these days.
> 
> Btw WillYouStopDave have you actually tried a SSD yet?


Yeah waiting a minute for the STALKER games to load isn't very fun. Same with Battlefield.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Noca said:


> Nothing is more boring than loading screens. A fast SSD will load so fast that you won't even get time to read the game tips that are usually posted on loading screens in games these days.
> 
> Btw WillYouStopDave have you actually tried a SSD yet?


Haha! That is so true. I only got my first ssd 3 months ago and I have noticed I cant even read the tips on loading screens, which makes me feel awesome for buying it


----------



## xyz.unknown (Oct 12, 2012)

I still have a pentium 4... 2.6GHz, 1GB RAM, built in intel 64MB video card and 40GB HDD... I always wanted to upgrade but I'm broke... I'd be surprised if anyone on this forum have crappier PC than me or even the same... I dare you to beat me...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Something that won't happen with a HDD


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Noca said:


> Btw WillYouStopDave have you actually tried a SSD yet?


 No. I don't need to try one. I know what speed is. You will never find me on the cutting edge because that stuff is always overpriced when it first hits the market. In a few years you'll be able to buy an SSD with at least 1 TB for less than $100.

I wouldn't mind having my OS on an SSD but for now capacity matters more on storage drives. And for the time being, you can get amazing deals on high capacity HDDs.

If I had a laptop, an SSD would be a must because I know mechanical HDDs hate to be moved around a lot. My desktop never moves an inch. Let me know when you can get a 3 TB SSD for $100


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Elros said:


> They're not bad, but I wouldn't say it's high end, enough to run most things on a decent spec though.
> 
> The problem with my rig is the graphics though, just don't have the money to get a decent high end one. Got a like for like replacement near enough after my 7870 died and they didn't have another in stock, but wasn't really much of an upgrade.
> 
> No SSD either, just an old fashioned HDD. Again monies. Ah if only I won the lottery, imagine the rig i could build lol.


Yeah I guess that could be pretty annoying. I have an old fashioned HDD too but it isn't much of a hindrance for me with load times anyway.

Plus, if I won the lottery my pc would consist of buying everything maxed wtihout looking at what specs they are


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> No. I don't need to try one. I know what speed is. You will never find me on the cutting edge because that stuff is always overpriced when it first hits the market. In a few years you'll be able to buy an SSD with at least 1 TB for less than $100.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having my OS on an SSD but for now capacity matters more on storage drives. And for the time being, you can get amazing deals on high capacity HDDs.
> 
> If I had a laptop, an SSD would be a must because I know mechanical HDDs hate to be moved around a lot. My desktop never moves an inch. Let me know when you can get a 3 TB SSD for $100


As long as you expect an SSD to have the same GB/$ as an HDD you will always be disappointed. SSDs are cheap now. The amount of speed they will give you per $ compared to other upgrades is really good if not better than most other parts on a day to day use.

I assume you already have enough storage on whatever HDD you are using. HDD are for media storage and non essential programs and your SSD is for the OS and commonly used programs or at least the OS. You don't choose between one or the other when having an SSD, you just have both in the same computer. Of course this is hard to do if you just have a laptop which could be understandable for your hesitation to get one. But for desktops, I just don't see the reservation against getting one.

There is no need for a 3 TB SSD. For mass storage that is what HDD are for. Oh and an SSD hasn't just hit the market, its been around for years now in its current form. In a few years you will also be able to buy 10x the amount of storage in an HDD when that SSD is $100 for 1TB, but that isn't the point.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah I already have 4TB of storage in HDD's , so I have no need to buy a 3TB HDD, it would never be used and wouldn't make anything faster.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I can't even go back to normal HDD's 

my PC at work I got to build as they left me in a corner with a laptop, I could'nt get away with buying an SSD for it as the boss wouldnt quite understand why it cost so much for "small storage" ..really wasnt worth the hassle to try and justify it..

I wouldn't mind its not exactly old tech, i5 haswell (forgot which one I bought) and 8gb ram, didnt need a GPU as the onboard is fine for what I do but jesus christ I keep wondering if its broke, is photoshop suppose to take this long to open? :sus

Spent a fair bit on SSD's when they were still "ridiculous price", had a couple of m4's raid 0 for..no reason at all, but the lack of loading screens amused. 

Getting so impatient waiting on these new gpu announcements..first time in my life I've had the money to actually buy fairly top end (I used to budget myself to about £200) but If a card can tick my boxes I'm prepared to spend a bit more..need to see if these 970's do anything on the price of 290/290x's


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

anomnomnom said:


> I can't even go back to normal HDD's
> 
> my PC at work I got to build as they left me in a corner with a laptop, I could'nt get away with buying an SSD for it as the boss wouldnt quite understand why it cost so much for "small storage" ..really wasnt worth the hassle to try and justify it..
> 
> ...


I find its really hard to explain the benefit of SSD drives to people who have never used them. All they see is the decreased storage per dollar value and can't look beyond that. I still haven't met a single person who used one and said they didn't like it and would go back to using just an HDD.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Noca said:


> I find its really hard to explain the benefit of SSD drives to people who have never used them. All they see is the decreased storage per dollar value and can't look beyond that. I still haven't met a single person who used one and said they didn't like it and would go back to using just an HDD.


Yeah I know what you mean, I recommend them to people, you try and explain to them how its "fast" you barely see the windows loading screen, things just open quickly/little to no loading, its just so much better in every way possible

"but my pc is fast already!"

No really, its not it can be 10 grand worth of kit, that HDD is gonna ruin anyones day who is used to SSD's!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Noca said:


> I find its really hard to explain the benefit of SSD drives to people who have never used them. All they see is the decreased storage per dollar value and can't look beyond that. I still haven't met a single person who used one and said they didn't like it and would go back to using just an HDD.


 Yeah. Well. I'm not a gamer. All I do on my computer is web browsing, listening to music and watching movies. If I have a choice between spending $200 and getting 6 more TB of free space to store my stuff and spending the same $200 to get 500 GB and a drive that's faster than I need for my purposes, I'm going for the storage. Fact is I don't have even a hundred dollars just laying around. The smallest SSD I'd want to use for W7 would be 120 so that's a minimum of 70 bucks I don't need to spend to do what I'm doing with acceptable speed.

The only time I'd probably notice would be when I boot my system. I will buy one when I can afford one. Right now, there are other upgrades I'd rather make. I have two CPU coolers and they're both trash. I'm looking into getting the 212 EVO but at the moment, I don't even have the money for that. Needless to say making sure I don't get up one day and find my CPU dead from a fan failure is a little more important than getting a few extra seconds while booting.

Anyway, I knew I shouldn't have posted in this thread. My computer is not a gaming system and isn't supposed to be.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Actually the majority of the benefits come from everyday computing. Everytime you boot up, every time you open a program or browse through your files or install a program, or copy files or browse menus etc. A good video card is something that's benefits are not going to be seen in everyday computing, unless your everyday computing includes photoshop and rendering. Your CPU more than likely won't be under enough load to have any heating problems in everyday computing either such as internet browsing to require any high end cooling systems, or anything more than whatever your computer came with(assuming your CPU fan still works). 

A SSD also uses less energy and thus produces less heat. That is also less load on your PSU, meaning less heat and electricity costs, however negligible. No moving parts to break, and they resistant to shocks. Oh and they produce no noise whatsoever.


----------



## Grumple (Aug 31, 2014)

Well it used to be high end if that counts...


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

16GB of ram???
What do you do with that? play Crysis and render Avatar2 at the same time?
Mine is really loooooow end. Either you are all rich or computer equipment is very cheap in your countries. They're expensive here, specially after that ****** became president and all prices tripled.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

pouria19 said:


> 16GB of ram???
> What do you do with that? play Crysis and render Avatar2 at the same time?
> Mine is really loooooow end. Either you are all rich or computer equipment is very cheap in your countries. They're expensive here, specially after that ****** became president and all prices tripled.


i feel ya xD and that's what i said first but it's our country price is ****ty high..


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Mysteriis said:


> i feel ya xD and that's what i said first but it's our country price is ****ty high..


:hug


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*27 inch iMac: 3.2 GHz processor, 16GB RAM, Hard Drive: 1Terrabyte flash storage, video card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M . But I don't play games anymore *


----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

I think i'm close to high end.

AMD fx-8350 ~4,5 ghz overclock (don't laugh because i have amd )
16 gb ram
Sapphire R9 270x Overclocked Edition in Crossfire. With slight self-overclock.
1x 320gb hdd
2x 60gb ssd.

Everything i played so far, i can max out.
Except for DayZ, but no one can. Not in city's atleast ;3


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I always go high-medium when building a PC. If I was as obsessed with PC gaming as I was in my teens then I might be tempted now that I have money... but I can't really justify the outlay nowadays. In fact I play a lot of classics and indie stuff now too, so it's not like I need a souped up rig to play that sort of thing.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I built mine in 2011. The only thing I've changed since then though was adding a liquid cooler, upped the graphics card (went from a GTX 580 to 670) and added more ram (8gb to 16gb)

I can't afford new parts any more but it's more than enough for the games I play lately (dota, wow, d3)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My Rig: Voodoo Omen Extreme-Gamer AMD

PSU: Corsair HX1000W Power Supply
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair II Formula nForce 780a SLi
RAM: 8 Gb OCZ SLI-Ready Dual Channel DDR2 800Mhz 
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition @ 3.00Ghz
CPU Cooler: Corsair H50
GPU(s): ASUS Geforce GTX680 DirectCU-II TOP 2Gb x1
Audio Card: ASUS Xonar D2 7.1 PCi Sound Card
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Green 1Tb
SSD: Corsair Neutron GTX 240Gb

2-Yyear old picture here:
http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv184/00Sgemin00/IMG_1725.jpg

I am planning to upgrade my rig to an X99 High-End Gaming PC with a custom CPU water-cooling loop next summer.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Dunno where else to put it

Anyone else picked up one of the new nvidia cards?

I cant believe how much different this GTX 970 is, gone from my portable heater 7950 to my 970 which runs 30 degrees cooler with the fans not even on :sus


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

Compared to my previous PC. High end, I built it from scratch. There are people with much better builds though haha.

MSI Z97 board
i5 4690k (waiting on new cpu cooler to safely overclock)
Radeon R9 290x 10% overclocked
16gb (2x 8gb) Corsair Vengeance 1866 mhz
Samsung Evo 128gb SSD

Left plenty of room to upgrade.

It can be relatively cheap to build a PC able to play modern games at a steady fps. If anyone were to consider upgrading definitely build it from scratch, or see if your pc is compatible with parts that could increase overall performance. It's a lot cheaper.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

My system was considered high-end, but now it's getting a little long in the tooth - it still pulls its weight for the most part...but perhaps not for much longer with some of these upcoming titles.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

anomnomnom said:


> Dunno where else to put it
> 
> Anyone else picked up one of the new nvidia cards?
> 
> I cant believe how much different this GTX 970 is, gone from my portable heater 7950 to my 970 which runs 30 degrees cooler with the fans not even on :sus


Considering getting either two 970s or two 980s


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Tabris said:


> Considering getting either two 970s or two 980s


Sounds good

1 is plenty for my 1200p screen, I've got 3 but only game on the middle one.

Toying with going 1440 though, but as I'm barely making this single 970 sweat at the moment..

2 970's is some pretty decent performance for the price, 1 is pretty sweet! I'm just too tight to consider more


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

anomnomnom said:


> Sounds good
> 
> 1 is plenty for my 1200p screen, I've got 3 but only game on the middle one.
> 
> ...


I might be going [email protected] so it would be a nice setup. The ROG Swift is a bit expensive though v__v 
Two 970s is really good price/performance. I wish there were good reference models though.


----------



## Joepert28 (Jul 6, 2014)

3,4 Ghz 2600K-i7 8GB RAM, geforce GTX 760, 1 TB harddisk. :clap


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Joepert28 said:


> 3,4 Ghz 2600K-i7 8GB RAM, geforce GTX 760, 1 TB harddisk. :clap


The i7-2600k is one of the best processors ever made. No need to upgrade really.


----------



## Joepert28 (Jul 6, 2014)

Noca said:


> The i7-2600k is one of the best processors ever made. No need to upgrade really.


Yes, true  :yes


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

I have a pretty high end computer.
I7 3770k
GTX 680
16 GB DDR3 
2x 2TB HDD Set to RAID 0


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

AMD A10 APU, 2.1 GHz
Radeon HD 8610G/8500M dual GC
8gb ram
120 GB SSD + 1 TB HDD

Thing is stock, except the SSD, which is totally worth it. I can run skyrim on medium settings. Not bad for a $400 laptop.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

^ The A10 isn't underclocked or something? Seems slow for an A10


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I always tell myself I will not upgrade to the latest and greatest because games are a waste, and then something awesome comes out and I simply must. 

The Witcher 3, Far Cry 4 and GTA V coming soon have once again done this to me and I'm soon going to be FORCED (by the gaming gods) to drop a couple of grand on a new pc.

I really don't have the time for it, but......grafixxxxx


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Tabris said:


> I might be going [email protected] so it would be a nice setup. The ROG Swift is a bit expensive though v__v
> Two 970s is really good price/performance. I wish there were good reference models though.


Yeah, I've been considering that screen, £630ish upsets me though, but I'd like to see what g-sync is like given I've just come from AMD land and have yet to sample any of these nvidia toys.

Now if only I wasn't so miserable with things and decided to play a few games I could see what I could get out of this card while keeping it silent...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

anomnomnom said:


> Yeah, I've been considering that screen, £630ish upsets me though, but I'd like to see what g-sync is like given I've just come from AMD land and have yet to sample any of these nvidia toys.
> 
> Now if only I wasn't so miserable with things and decided to play a few games I could see what I could get out of this card while keeping it silent...


Nothing better than a great gaming PC that isn't used for playing games.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't.


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

I have a netbook, so low end. It does play S.T.A.L.K.E.R. great though and I can play Skyrim just fine.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

i only play csgo. not much anymore because of school and work. get between 150-200 fps in 40man servers

AMD FX-8350 4Ghz 
ASRock 990FX Extreme9 
G.Skill Sniper DDR3 8GB PC3 12800 
Gigabyte Radeon 7850 2GB 
Crucial M500 120GB SSD 
Samsung Spinpoint F4 2TB HD 
CM Storm Quickfire XT Mechanical Keyboard Cherry Red MX Switches 
CM Storm Spawn Mouse


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> ^ The A10 isn't underclocked or something? Seems slow for an A10


Yeah, the laptop's design isn't heat-friendly, so it's set to minimum. I think it can be over clocked to 2.9GHz though, not that I'd be willing to try it lol.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I mean for gamers I would consider my PC mid range because I dont have the latest GPU but compared to the average person it's high end. It can play every game on the market with ease. I have a Radeon 6950 GPU and an i5 2500k processor.


----------

